# Chemical Plant Near Horses



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

OK, I lived near a big chemical plant when I was a teen. I think it's very very unlikely that it'll blow up - these things don't happen very often in countries with decent safety regulations - BUT the water is an issue. Bore water turned out to be toxic in our area (a suburban one, so there wasn't any livestock to worry about - but we were advised not to use it for vege patches) because sulphuric and hydrochloric acid were leaching into the soil and eventually working their way to the water table. So that'd be the thing I'd worry about.

Be careful when campaigning that the likelihood of the dangers/problems occurring is quite high. If you're campaigning against the plant being built because it might blow up, the campaign will lose credibility and allow the developers to score easy points against you. But if you show evidence that run-off or leaching of chemicals has occurred in similar plants in the past (especially if the plants were for the same company), that the chemicals are toxic/detrimental to livestock and/or produce even in lower concentrations and that the proposed site does not have adequate preventative, emergency clean-up and monitoring measures in place, then you'll have a strong case


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I actually wasn't the one that started the petition, someone that lives in the area did.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Run Google searches against the company name and see if you can find any news articles about the previous plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom -- Good strategy suggestions.

LikeaTB -- If it hasn't been done already, get hold of your local councillor or legislative member. See where they stand on the issue and what they already know has taken place. There are likely zoning/development steps that need to take place (that would also hopefully include an environmental assessment study and recommendation). An appropriate appeal to them can be helpful especially if things are only in the discussion stage with the authority for your area.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

The person who started the petition (not me) has been doing meetings about it and has been on the news a few times. The petition needs 100 signatures (I think) before it can be recognized.

The company actually snuck in and bought the property and nobody knew about it. They never said anything about it and they recently have started laying out all the dirt and stuff and it looks like they are going to build the foundation soon.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess the unemployment rate where you are is really, really, low?

Everyone has a job and plenty of money?

Be careful, lest you kill the goose that lays the golden egg.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LikeaTB said:


> The person who started the petition (not me) has been doing meetings about it and has been on the news a few times. The petition needs 100 signatures (I think) before it can be recognized.
> 
> The company actually snuck in and bought the property and nobody knew about it. They never said anything about it and they recently have started laying out all the dirt and stuff and it looks like they are going to build the foundation soon.


That can't be true. A business can't move a shovel full of dirt without a ton of permits & all the studies already done that were mentioned earlier.
When the other plant blew up did horses & other animals die & people too? Is the area now a ghost town? I keep up with current events pretty closely & I don't remember anything like that happening.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

LikeaTB said:


> The person who started the petition (not me) has been doing meetings about it and has been on the news a few times. The petition needs 100 signatures (I think) before it can be recognized.
> 
> The company actually snuck in and bought the property and nobody knew about it. They never said anything about it and they recently have started laying out all the dirt and stuff and it looks like they are going to build the foundation soon.


Being on the news does make anyone an authoriy. The news likes to show people with complaints.


----------

